# Crystal City, VA Parking Advice



## bklyn119 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi.  Did a search but didn't find the answer.  

We'll be driving to Washington DC this weekend and staying at the Crystal City Marriott.  

I think I can park on the street overnight Saturday and all day Sunday, but can someone confirm?  Plus, where's the best place to park during the day on Saturday?  We're taking the metro in.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 3, 2009)

The Marriott's I believe has it own parking lot.  I would call the front desk and ask.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 3, 2009)

The metro from Crystal City will probably not be running this weekend.  They are planning on doing track repair.  As far as on street parking, some are limited by amount of time.  Sorry about the bad new about the metro.  (Unless someone with clout steps in and makes metro keep it open.)  Check metro's webite www.wmata.com for info.

Nancy


----------



## bklyn119 (Sep 3, 2009)

Uh oh...you're right - they're running buses from Crystal City to the Pentagon Metrorail station this weekend.  

Are there any alternate stations I could park and ride that don't require a Smartrip card?


----------



## Nancy (Sep 3, 2009)

On weekends parking is usually free at metro parking garages (no SmartTrip card needed.)  If you are staying in Crystal City, there really isn't any better place to park.  You could drive to Ballston, but would probably take much longer than riding the shuttle bus.  Ballston is a mall, so you'd have to pay to park, but don't need SmartTrip.  You also might find parking near Rosslyn, but not sure what is available there.  

There are lots of complaints about stations being closed this weekend, but if they need to do work, a 3 day weekend is better than during the work week.

Nancy

ps.  If you have any more questions, I'll try to help.


----------



## janej (Sep 3, 2009)

If you can still make changes to your reservation, there are several Marriott brand hotel near the Rosslyn station.  I work near there and takes Metro to work.  It's a nice area.  I can get you more details if that is an option.  You can get on blue and orange line from Rosslyn.


----------



## bklyn119 (Sep 3, 2009)

The hotel is non-refundable but for Fifty dollars a night I really can't complain. 

If you know of some good,  reasonably priced places in Crystal City or DC to eat at I'd be grateful.

Thanks.


----------

